# Cubs pack it is



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

100 years......no title.Tee times anyone????

White Sox next.No one from Chicago or New York goes any further.Money can't buy everything. :beer:

[/img]


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I was happy to see the Cubs exit before my Brewers. I cannot stand Cub fans...almost as bad as Vikings fans! 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> I was happy to see the Cubs exit before my Brewers. I cannot stand Cub fans...almost as bad as Vikings fans! 8)


 :splat:


----------

